# DIY Power Cable



## Nick77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I just built a DIY power cable with hospital grade connectors and belden 83803 cable. I honestly have not been able to decern any noticible difference. But on a positive note I upgraded my wall outlet with a commerical hospitial grade 20amp receptacle and I seriously noted a lower noise floor and more clear transparient sound. The bass was tighter and overall sq was an improvment. I will defiently be running several 20amp runs to my HT in our new house with hospital grade outlets.


----------

